# New DVC Resort



## Dsauer1 (Apr 8, 2012)

On his podcast today, Ricky Briganti stated that plans have been filed in Florida for a new DVC resort in Fort Wilderness in Disney World. Rumors have been afoot about such a resort near the now closed River Country water park. With ground barely broken on the Grand Floridian DVC, do not expect a Disney formal announcement soon.


----------



## Skittles1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm still hoping for a DVC resort in the future at the Polynesian...


----------



## bnoble (Apr 8, 2012)

Here are some of the details that were filed in permit applications:

http://www.epcyclopedia.com/2012/04...derness-dvc-files-to-start-construction-soon/


----------



## icydog (Apr 10, 2012)

Another non monorail resort?  WHY?  Remember when DVC was *Disney's Best Kept Secret?* 


Now DVC is getting to be like a Walt Disney World Levitttown.  

Disney--- Please build less quantity and more quality!!!


----------



## slum808 (Apr 10, 2012)

icydog said:


> Another non monorail resort?  WHY?  Remember when DVC was *Disney's Best Kept Secret?*
> 
> 
> Now DVC is getting to be like a Walt Disney World Levitttown.
> ...



Disney knows that the market is shifting. The gap between the, and I don't mean this in a bad way, have and have not's are widening. For those that want and can afford the luxuries they have the GF. But they can not ignore the large segment who can not afford the GF. We've heard rumers of a "value" resort, and this may just be it.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 10, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Disney knows that the market is shifting. The gap between the, and I don't mean this in a bad way, have and have not's are widening. For those that want and can afford the luxuries they have the GF. But they can not ignore the large segment who can not afford the GF. We've heard rumers of a "value" resort, and this may just be it.



From the original plans I saw a few years ago, this is not going to be a value DVC. The building was along the lines of Wilderness Lodge.

I think the biggest thing is the DVC'ers vs Campers. The Campers have been known to sneak into the pool at WL, Campers think DVC'ers are snobs. The FW subthread on the DIS boards was a hoot.

A few years ago we rode the bus from FW after Hoop De Doo Revies back to Downtown Disney. It was a rather fragrant ride back to DTD.


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 10, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> DVC'ers vs Campers



Won't this just bring them closer, proximity-wise, not harmony-wise.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 10, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> Won't this just bring them closer, proximity-wise, not harmony-wise.



One of our first DVC stays was at VWL and DH read all the "campers invading the pool area" stories and was ready to call up and change resorts. It was fine.

I haven't checked out the "campers" yet, but the DVC'ers are arguing over it might be "pet friendly" and some slight nose turning up.  

I'm with Icydog on this location, not a big fan.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 10, 2012)

I camped at Fort Wilderness in 1990 - we were going with another family that wanted to camp. 

We are tent-campers, for the most part. We have owned an RV and loved it, but did not consider it camping.

So, we drive to Florida instead of flying so that we can camp. I had loaded the station wagon with all of our gear. Tents, pavilion, camp stove, coolers, etc. 

We check in and set up camp, a few hours later, our friends arrive in their rented RV!!! 

We checking into the Hampton Suites, 3 days later because of torrential rains. 

And we still had fun. 

I haven't been back over there since. More power to anyone that wants to camp or to buy over there. I can say with some certainty, it won't be me.

elaine


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 11, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I camped at Fort Wilderness in 1990 - we were going with another family that wanted to camp.
> 
> We are tent-campers, for the most part. We have owned an RV and loved it, but did not consider it camping.
> 
> ...



Well it seems to be a few over at the DIS boards, who have fond memories of tent camping at FW(must have missed the 3 days of torrential rain ) and find the idea of GF too stuffy. 

They are also hoping for some part of the old River Country water park to be included. I don't think that is going to happen as the water for that came from Bay Lake.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2012)

While at Disney for a week in January, ran into several different groups of persons who were "camping" in large RVs there. Retired folk who wintered there for months and made NO BONES about bragging how cheap the fees were and what a "get-over" on the Disney hotel/DVC prices Fort Wilderness was. I thought I had read that there were LIMITS on the number of nights - but none of the 3 couples over those 2 nights had any problems nor did they have to MOVE campsites. I seem to recall it being about $40 night.

There were no mention of "blackout" dates or time limits. There might have been some "club" mention.

Again, this was hearsy at Epcot before the fireworks shows. But when I was talking to the 2nd group, I figured there was more truth than fiction. The 3rd set of campers, said they had been their 2 weeks and had another 6 weeks booked.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 11, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> While at Disney for a week in January, ran into several different groups of persons who were "camping" in large RVs there. Retired folk who wintered there for months and made NO BONES about bragging how cheap the fees were and what a "get-over" on the Disney hotel/DVC prices Fort Wilderness was. I thought I had read that there were LIMITS on the number of nights - but none of the 3 couples over those 2 nights had any problems nor did they have to MOVE campsites. I seem to recall it being about $40 night.
> 
> There were no mention of "blackout" dates or time limits. There might have been some "club" mention.
> 
> Again, this was hearsy at Epcot before the fireworks shows. But when I was talking to the 2nd group, I figured there was more truth than fiction. The 3rd set of campers, said they had been their 2 weeks and had another 6 weeks booked.



I don't think there is a limit on the number of nights you can book a campsite, even for RV's. From reading over the years on the DIS boards, there are plenty of people who snowbird for the whole season at FW.

And FW rates are very reasonable.

From looking at the drawings for the FW DVC, it looks like it will be right on the lake. So there will probably be a few booking categories for rooms. The non-lake views will be cheaper and hence book right up at the 11 month window.


----------



## elaine (Apr 11, 2012)

*count me in!*

We stayed at AKV last week and went over to FtW to roast hotdogs and marshmellows and sing with Chip/Dale--sort of 2 ends of the spectrum.  I am one of those who frequented FtW in an RV as a kid. My kids love Ft W (they have fished, rollerbladed, biked, rode horses, and had archery lessons). We would stay at a FtW DVC in a heartbeat. 
Also, I think since FtW now has a better pool with a twister slide and water play area, there might be less campers coming over to Wilderness lodge. 
Hmmm... I am also going to have to think about buying a cheap RV just to winter at FtW when I retire. Elaine


----------



## stanleyu (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know if I would call $65-70 per night for a RV with hookups very reasonable. And that's in non-prime time. You can get a 20% discount for AAA, but only in the lesser-busy times. Holidays and prime times are much higher. I also heard (but can't confirm) that monthly discounts are no longer offered.


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 11, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> While at Disney for a week in January, ran into several different groups of persons who were "camping" in large RVs there. Retired folk who wintered there for months and made NO BONES about bragging how cheap the fees were and what a "get-over" on the Disney hotel/DVC prices Fort Wilderness was. I thought I had read that there were LIMITS on the number of nights - but none of the 3 couples over those 2 nights had any problems nor did they have to MOVE campsites. I seem to recall it being about $40 night.



I just tried to "book" the campsite for various 6 week periods.  It seems that the campsites are $45- $65 for tent sites, and the cheapest hook-up sites range from $65-95 a night.  I have stayed there twice, once with the cub scouts and once with the girl scouts.  Camping is my personal form of torture.  I did it for my kids, but I really hate it.  I would much rather use the money toward a hotel room with air conditioning and someone to make my bed!   I do like the overall feel of the Ft Wilderness area, though.

I am a little confused about the rumors of the DVC site.  Will it be a typical DVC set-up, or some sort of long term camping sites?  I assumed since it was DVC it would be the traditional set-up, but some of the comments I read have led me to believe it may be different.


----------



## elaine (Apr 11, 2012)

rumors of plans say access is via a road by Wilderness Lodge. My 100% guess is that they will tie it into VWL and make it a sequel--sort of like Treehouse Villas was tied to SSR. VWL is very popular and very small--so, I imagine some "marketeer" has designed a good sell. We'll see in a few years!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 11, 2012)

Rumor has the new DVC to be 5 floors. From the plans that I saw from a few years ago, it was laid out kind of like Kidani


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 12, 2012)

elaine said:


> rumors of plans say access is via a road by Wilderness Lodge. My 100% guess is that they will tie it into VWL and make it a sequel--sort of like Treehouse Villas was tied to SSR.



SSR and treehouse contracts both expire in 2054.  VWL expires in 2042.  a new resort with less than 30 years on the RTU won't sell that well...  we'll see how they handle it...


----------



## icydog (Apr 12, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> SSR and treehouse contracts both expire in 2054.  VWL expires in 2042.  a new resort with less than 30 years on the RTU won't sell that well...  we'll see how they handle it...


A new DVC resort over there will have to have an extended contract date.  Otherwise on one would buy it.  The whole concept smacks of Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort with five story buildings and outside hallways.


----------

